# what is this



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/20150326_165413_resized_zpsva91opax.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sponge perhaps ?


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have some of that purple stuff in my tank as well - mine looks like that anyway. I think it is a sponge as well...but I am a newbie


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sponges do not retract when you touch them, at least these that I seen.
My also have clean visible opening

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Mushroom ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

One of the possible identifiers from ReefCentral - Tunicates or Sea Squirts:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-03/rs/index.php

https://www.google.com/search?q=tun...=DaYUVbvULYmhyQTw5IDYCA&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Live Rock herpes. Did you get it from Dave?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Live Rock herpes. Did you get it from Dave?


I will avoid elaborating on this issue 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> I will avoid elaborating on this issue


Just don't kiss him and you will be fine.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Tunicates or sea squirt don't really retract when disturbed ... try feeding it  and see if it does react to it ...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for good advice. Warning regarding kiss is very good

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

from Reef Central

"It looks like there are two red siphons, right? It appears to be a sea squirt (maybe a Cnemidocarpa or Styela species) wrapped in carpet or colonial sea squirt (Didemnum vexillum or Lissoclinum notti maybe).

No harm in leaving either of them to my knowledge"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

